# LAGOS | Projects & Construction



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*********************

*Ikoyi Luxury Flats | COMPLETE*








http://broadcostconsult.com/Portfolio.aspx?rd=1



Tbite said:


>


*******

*Victoria Mall Plaza | U/C | Mixed-Use | 15f, 13f, 3f*

There are 2 residential towers and one office tower. The 2nd phase finished in November of last year..

Images from UAC of Nigeria Plc 




















Tbite said:


> *Model*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Cameron Green Estate, Ikoyi*....I don't know the status on this project, might need to be informed..
from: http://www.uacnplc.com/brands/updc.htm


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Thompson Avenue Apartments | Ikoyi U/C*

All images from Stefan Antoni Olmesdahl Truen Architects





























Construction:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ikeja Mall in Ikoyi l Complete*










Some images during construction:


Tbite said:


> *Dates Unknown, but you can see they have made progress from August with the external paving among other things.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interior as of December 29th (complete but not all tenants in yet):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6592981549/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6592999849/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

:applause: i really want to thank you Eddeux for bringing the African cities to international sites in the forum you are doing a great job keep it up!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Lagos Light Rail System l U/C *

*Masterplan:*









*Blue line:*



























Images from Lagos Indicator


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*More Lagos Light Rail* from Lagos Indicator


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

A train station in the light rail project



Tbite said:


> *Orile Iganmu Train Station U/C*
> 
> Click to Enlarge
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

lady gaga said:


> :applause: i really want to thank you Eddeux for bringing the African cities to international sites in the forum you are doing a great job keep it up!


thanks lady gaga Couldn't do it without the SSC users and others across the web that keep Lagos projects updated.:yes:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

The cars being used are from the old used from Toronto, but still it's not such a bad thing to start off with. The first arrived in Sept. '11

*First subway cars leave Toronto for Lagos*
http://www.railjournal.com/newsflash/first-subway-cars-leave-toronto-for-lagos-1333.html

TORONTO Transit Commission (TTC) has released the first of 255 cars which it has sold for operation on the new Blue Line under construction in Lagos, Nigeria. The cars will be refurbished in the United States before being shipped to Lagos.


Eko Rail is involved in a public-private partnership with Lagos State to equip, operate and maintain the Blue Line for 25 years, and will invest about $US 400m in the project. The Eko Rail consortium is led by Verod Capital, Nigeria, with Investec, South Africa, as lead financier.


The Blue Line is expected to carry 300,000 passengers a day with trains running at 5-minute headways.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Central Bank of Nigeria, Lagos Office l 19F l U/C*












paddylo said:


> I was in downtown lagos today, had to take a pic of the Cbn Tower,its rising Nicely i must say


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*World Trade Centre Hotel l 16F l Proposed* by Co-Arc International Architects
Images from: http://www.co-arc.com/wtc-hotel


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

A Lagos aerial by Gawash


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*U/C Banana Island towers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6333771947/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

updates about stratosphere tower 250+ m ?????


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Eko Atlantic City *

New city underconstruction off of Bar Beach on Victoria Island...










*Renders:* *Marina at West Point*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Eko Atlantic Phase One: Land Reclamation Progress*


> *Phase One of the New City *
> 
> Eko Atlantic is evolving rapidly from a visionary design concept into reality. The reclaimed land of Bar Beach on Victoria Island, Lagos, is providing much needed recreational space for the people of Lagos and their families at weekends. Children are playing on sand which would have been under metres of ocean just a year ago. The Great Wall of Lagos is already protecting the newly reclaimed land for the Business District.
> 
> Dredging is continuous and we sometimes move as much as 10,000m2 of sand each day. Sand-filling for phase one was completed in April 2011. Well over two million square metres of land had been reclaimed by the first quarter of 2011 and is available for use. Development on this land is expected to start before the entire land reclamation phase has been completed.






























*Building Great Wall of Lagos to halt land erosion*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tita01 said:


> updates about stratosphere tower 250+ m ?????


No update as of now. The building was approved nearly five years ago and was to be constructed but as of now..nothing.:/ This doesn't mean it's dead though or there is no demand. Hopefully we get an update this year.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Video of light rail construction. I skipped the first 3 minutes to around 3:07


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ikoyi - Lekki Bridge l U/C To be Completed This Year *

Info: 


> The Lekki-Ikoyi Cable Bridge is going to be one of the first major cable stayed bridges to be built in West Africa when completed by the year 2012.
> 
> The multi billion naira project will have a total length of 1358 metres, the cable bridge itself will have a length of 170 metres of the suspended section.
> 
> The width of the bridge will be 8m x 2 with a walkway of 2.0m x 2 while the height of the pylon will be 87 metres from water level amongst other details





















*Construction:*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Eko Guest House*



















Construction from last year:


Tbite said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! great design!! great news from nigeria!!

I love to see projects like this in countries like nigeria or angola


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Oriental Hotel Expansion, Another Update*:cheers:



Tbite said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Wings Tower l 17fl l Proposed*

Homepage of developer: http://www.itbconstruction.com/projects.html


----------



## MyTho (Jan 16, 2012)

wonderful


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wings Towers looks great!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If Lagos's skyline were to start growing immensely, then in which districts of Lagos would highrise buildings/skyscrapers (100+ metres) be constructed? Eko Atlantic City is one area. Any other areas?


----------



## Tbite (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the Lagos Government has lost the battle to reinstate Victoria Island as a residential neighbourhood (Not that it was ever possible for them to win it anyway) - so Victoria Island will continue to be a Mixed Used Arena, where anything goes.

If 100 metres plus is on the cards, then Victoria Island is good for it. There are a lot of empty lots in Ikoyi for development and this district has preserved its residential character more successfully than Victoria Island and I don't think the government has any problems with a couple of hotels and commercial buildings here and there, but I think that residential is the name of the game there, if we are talking hospitality, multi-residential etc then yes we could see such growth happen in Ikoyi.

As for the traditional CBD which is Lagos Island, I think the issue really comes down to massaging it and making it more viable. Right now, it is less attractive for development, but still a viable option nonetheless. It all comes down to making it appealing for investors and as a dense area that has been neglected, it might take some time for it to get within its strides. We must also remember that a lot of political power will need to be exercised here, such as the removal of car-parks along the waterfront and the destruction of many rickety properties, to create the necessary land availability. 

*This is my order*

1) Victoria Island/Eko Atlantic Axis for Development Surge for any kind
2) Ikoyi/Banana Island for Hospitality/Residential
3) Lagos Island as a future growth axis, when it becomes more appealing 

It must also be noted that these areas only constitute a fraction of the Lagos Landmass, but to suggest a massive cluster elsewhere is preposterous, with the current dynamics. Lekki Peninsula/Epe will be large low rise, Mainland Lagos will be largely dispersed development


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update





















Pyrogol said:


>





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Business District | Eko Energy Estate | Masterplan





















Tbite said:


> *Construction Ongoing*
> 
> _New Renderings/Plans_














megacity said:


> some video showing 3-D animation of Eko Energy Estate






megacity said:


> Credit: SOGIL
> 
> Aug 21, 2015 update
> 
> Structural Works of Residential Towers 1, 2 & 3 have reached Level G+3





jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT SOGIL
> 
> Eko Energy Estate - Casting of Ground Slab - Underground Parking Facility
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina District | Azuri Peninsula | 26F | U/C



oga_naija said:


>






Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Pearl Tower U/C



Tbite said:


>





Tbite said:


> White Pearl Tower (Phase A) - 24 Floors







Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Medical center



Naijaborn said:


> 11 Acres in Size.... Limited info





Naijaborn said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina District | Afren Energy Headquarters | Office | 15F | U/C












jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT Antonio Diestro
> "Working on building apex at 83m height"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

No. 4 Bourdillon| 25 F | U/C












Naijaborn said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | N Kingstower | Commercial | 16 F | U/C





















Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Heritage Place |14Floors| Office | U/C



Tbite said:


> http://www.heritageplaceikoyi.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tbite said:


> *New Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Maryland Mall | Lagos | U/C




Naija-in-JP said:


>





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Eko Guest House | Leisure | U/C



Tbite said:


> *Eko Guest House, Victoria Island *
> 
> *Design A*
> 
> ...





Naija-in-JP said:


>





Naija-in-JP said:


>






Pyrogol said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | ‎Wings Towers | Commercial | 17 fl x2 | U/C





















Naija-in-JP said:


> Taken from Falomo bridge





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lagos Marriott Hotel / U/C



Tbite said:


>






Tbite said:


>





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Peninsula Mall 



Tbite said:


> *Peninsula Mall - Lekki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tbite said:


>





Naijaborn said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Falomo Shopping Complex | Mixed-Use | Under Construction












Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lagos Urban rail - Blue line (under construction)































Aaraldi said:


> Stock footage from africaknows:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Madina Tower / Victoria Island – Lagos / 15 Floors U/C












Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS STATE | LAGOS | Osapa Convenience Centre | Retail | Under Construction



Tbite said:


> *Osapa Convenience Centre - Lekki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tbite said:


> *Site*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tbite said:


> Source​





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wapic Building - Ikoyi












Naijaborn said:


> *Delivery date, Dec 2014*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The art hotel, Oniru













Naijaborn said:


> *
> * Floors: 7
> * Use: Hospitality
> * Rooms: 46 (4-Star)*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nimdel Strip development



1WindyCity said:


> *Nimdel Strip development​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Orange Residence|Residential|Ikoy|UC*



Naijaborn said:


> ​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Zenith Bank Parking Facility​*


1WindyCity said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> The Scheme
> A well crafted top notch integrated development on seven floors with pre-war finish in a neoclassic style, SPHERE is designed
> with an attitude of elegance to inspire, impress, and complement the lifestyle of the savvy and progressive elite. The home
> owner and investor alike have the opportunity to possess a unique master piece in the heart of Victoria Island, Nigeria’s
> most prestigious place to live and work.





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Naija-in-JP said:


> This site is opposite the four seasons by Sheraton in V.I.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SEATTLE COURT












Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic City



Naijaborn said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic City 




jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT ABELLIZEG


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corporate Tower II | 37 Floors 



jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT ELIAS ASSAD/EKO PEARL
> 
> "EKO Pearl offers you 2 NEW corporate towers. Located at a short distance from the residential towers. Corporate tower 2 has been demarcated and mobilized to commence construction."
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AVENUES WEST DISTRICT | THE ONE



megacity said:


> *THE ONE*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EKO ATLANTIC 



jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT EKO ATLANTIC / BENZO
> 
> Bird's eye view
> 
> ...





Paddy_lo said:


> Eko Atlantic at night from Eko Atlantic Twitter


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EKO ATLANTIC



jeddy27 said:


> Credit Paul Chir/ Eko Atlantic


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



megacity said:


> October 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jeddy27 said:


> Courtesy Eko Atlantic
> Finally more updates on the websites after a year.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EKO MALL



megacity said:


> Updated concept design
> Courtesy: Eko Atlantic


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Downtown District | Atlantis Heights | Residential |25 floors



megacity said:


> *Atlantis Heights
> Downtown District​*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Champagne Pearl Tower - 30 Floors & Black Pearl Tower - 24 Floors U/C



jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT : Mr sanctimonious & Eko Pearl Tower


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Business District | Eko Energy Estate 














jeddy27 said:


> COURTESY SOGIL
> Eko Energy Estate Phase I


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

EKO ATLANTIC VIDEO



jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT : Samuel Okwara
> 
> A video of Eko Boulevard drive through during the day and at night taken in dec 2015.


----------



## Raydos (Jan 20, 2016)

huh


----------



## Raydos (Jan 20, 2016)

whoa! great development!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



jeddy27 said:


> COURTESY : TRIUMEMBA / EMMANUEL OSODI NAIJ.COM/ GETTYIMAGES
> That 2nd tower in the show room seems to be what Paddy lo was talking about


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



jeddy27 said:


> COURTESY GEORGE OSODI / GETTYIMAGES


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Champagne Pearl Tower - 30 Floors & Black Pearl Tower - 24 Floors U/C



jeddy27 said:


> COURTESY GEORGE OSODI / GETTYIMAGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina District | Afren Energy Headquarters | Office | 15F | U/C



jeddy27 said:


> COURTESY GEORGE OSODI / GETTYIMAGE


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alliance Place (Formerly Kings Tower)



Naija-in-JP said:


> More Information here
> 
> 
> Name: Alliance Place (Formerly Kings Tower);
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Temple Tower, Alfred Rewane Way | Ikoyi Lagos | 16 Floors | U/C



Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fairmont for Lagos



1WindyCity said:


> *A Fairmont for Lagos, and one for Abuja​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IKOYI TOWER



> LAGOS, NIGERIA
> http://www.wpg.design/
> 
> Offices Tower - Tower of 22 floors – Offices, including car parking in podium and Conference / sport / Health facilities
> ...





oga_naija said:


> The website is pretty creditable with the status of the projects, so if correct this building must be in the beginning stages of construction.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OASIS CENTRE



Naija-in-JP said:


> *OASIS CENTRE, IKEJA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Zenith Multi-Storey Car Park



Naijaborn said:


> Zenith Multi-Storey Car Park, Victoria Island


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUA Head Office building



Naija-in-JP said:


> Work has restarted at this site after a long time.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Wapic Building - Ikoyi*



Tbite said:


> Source​
> *Information*
> 
> 
> ...






Naijaborn said:


> *Delivery date, Dec 2014*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Eko Tower - (phase 2D) | 27 floors | Leisure | U/C



Tbite said:


> *Aerial*






Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Chelsea Hotel (5 Star) | Ikoyi Lagos | 16 Floors | 176 Rooms U/C












Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | N Kingstower | Commercial | 16 F | U/C



Naijaborn said:


> This building is bling.
> Gonna look dope when completed. Can't wait to start seeing the facade work.





Naija-in-JP said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



Pyrogol said:


>






megacity said:


> Courtesy Eko Atlantic
> 
> March 2016





Paddy_lo said:


> *Taking Shape : A new aerial shot of Eko Atlantic, March 2016.*





Paddy_lo said:


> *Another Arial shot from March showing progress on land reclamation*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Champagne Pearl Tower - 30 Floors & Black Pearl Tower - 24 Floors U/C



megacity said:


> Courtesy Eko Atlantic
> 
> Not sure of the date of the picture. A nice shot of the streets and buildings


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina District | Afren Energy Headquarters | Office | 15F



megacity said:


> Courtesy Eko Atlantic
> 
> March 2016


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina District | Azuri Peninsula | 26F



friendsofthecity said:


> The Azuri Towers model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pyrogol said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



Håkønljzberg said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Champagne Pearl Tower - 30 Floors & Black Pearl Tower - 24 Floors U/C













jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT SALIM BENZAR


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Nestoil Towers | Office | 14F | 75m 



jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT : VAN DER VINNE
> 
> ITEMIZED FACILITIES
> Soundproof double glazed unitezed curtain wall systems to minimize solar heat gains; and plug and play internet facility.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LAGOS | Orange Island | Mixed | Under Construction





















Naijaborn said:


> :|





jeddy27 said:


> COURTESY : DELANO /EFFIONG


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



oga_naija said:


>





oga_naija said:


> As you can see Orange Island is nearly completed, as well as the sand filled bridge is finished that connects the island to Lekki. You can also see a Island possibly forming in the beginning of the video. If I'm correct the island forming at the beginning is Grace field Island.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IKOYI | LAKE POINT TOWERS | TWIN | 11F | OFFICE | U/C



GAR3TH said:


>





Tbite said:


>





Håkønljzberg said:


> ​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lagos Palms | Mixed Use | Extension



Tbite said:


> Source​





Tbite said:


>


----------



## Simonkram (Oct 11, 2010)

Some in depth article about the development in Lagos. Not any specific project but in general and as a whole. Lagos is in a very interesting era where the city finally moves forward. Hopefully Lagos will become the future business hub of not only western Africa but in all of Africa. Lagos can achieve this just like Nigeria can achieving the goal of becoming the leading country in Africa. 

www.theafricareport.com/West-Africa/nigeria-lagos-maximum-city.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

advances


Paddy_lo said:


> *Avenues 2 under construction at Eko Atlantic*





Paddy_lo said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more:



Paddy_lo said:


> Cement being delivered to a mobile pneumatic pump which sends the cement into the bridge mould
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Paddy_lo said:


> Photo of Alpha 1 tower under construction, according to Eko Atlantic website. I wonder if Afren has sold this to another firm as part of the bankruptcy


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



jeddy27 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



jeddy27 said:


> CREDITS DEJI AKINPELU/ EKO ATLANTIC
> 
> 169730341





jeddy27 said:


> Credit : Eko atlantic - A compilation of videos taken over the past 6 months.
> 
> Most part of the video was shot in December 2015 except for the nearly completed Marina bridge
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

advances:

Eko Atlantic City



jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT : EKO ATLANTIC
> UPDATED MASTER PLAN
> 
> 
> ...






megacity said:


> Courtesy Eko Atlantic


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wow...huge and amazing project :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



Paddy_lo said:


> *Views from EkoPearlTowers of AzuriPeninsula rising from the reclaimed land.*





Paddy_lo said:


>





Paddy_lo said:


>





Naijaborn said:


> Don't know how old.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Champagne Pearl Tower - 30 Floors & Black Pearl Tower - 24 Floors U/C












starboydammy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



starboydammy said:


> The beginning of the promenade at the top of the great wall.the wooden formation seen below will act as mold for the concrete casting





Paddy_lo said:


> Birds eye view of the Eko Boulevard bridge going over the canal that cross across the city. Canal is in early stages of construction.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Fire Hydrant - Water runs in the city - Lagos, Nigeria



Paddy_lo said:


>



Drone Panning Victoria Island from Bar Beach Road along Eko Atlantic New City






LAGOS: AFRICA'S MODEL MEGA CITY


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko atlantic update












jeddy27 said:


> CREDIT : ASKNAIJA/MOLONEY


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



B_Enkay said:


> ​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic Update



friendsofthecity said:


> 1. Eko Atlantic City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic City update








B_Enkay said:


>






friendsofthecity said:


> Eko Atlantic City
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





friendsofthecity said:


> Eko Atlantic City
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Champagne Pearl Tower - 30 Floors & Black Pearl Tower - 24 Floors 












starboydammy said:


> Latest shot





friendsofthecity said:


> Pearl Towers - Eko Atlantic City
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking really suburban at street-level unfortunately.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Suburban??
I don't think so because the project hasn't even reached 10% of its development.
It will be 'Dubai like' visually.

This the signal for the new Africa face for future generations.
Even in Europe we don't have this :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

I hope it will be dubai like, but european at street level, I mean, that you can go from one place to other just walking or by bike...

It is clear that this one is the most important project in Africa because of its economic relevance


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more updates



jeddy27 said:


> Credit Eko Atlantic / John Uka/ George Schewane





friendsofthecity said:


> Eko Atlantic City
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## insular (Mar 1, 2017)

awesome development!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

B_Enkay said:


> Roads being built in the Avenues B section.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eko Atlantic Update*




Ijebuboy said:


> Update on the marina and azuri peninsula





Raydos said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ocean Front | A & A Tower | Mixed-Use | 19F*









Tbite said:


> *Location*
> 
> Source
> 
> So this development will not be far from the Eko Village and Eko Mall.





Tbite said:


> *More Renders*
> 
> Source





Tbite said:


> *Credit: nigeriapropertycentre*
> 
> Apartments are already selling.


----------



## Pandemicc (Jul 15, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> *AMNI Towers*


Where can I get more details of this building?? Renders, height, progress etc.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AMNI Towers*



Raydos said:


> I learnt that this project will kick off very soon, Saw this new renderings on Twitter!
> 
> The tower is elegantly sitting right next to Alpha One tower while Dwarfing it as well!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Definition*





















Raydos said:


> This is the aerial view showing the site, and the canopy of where the event of the launching took place!





Raydos said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ocean Front | A & A Tower | Mixed-Use*



















Raydos said:


> Progress shot


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eko Atlantic marina district update












Raydos said:


> the Eko Atlantic marina district is shaping up,


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GROUNDBREAKING – La Definition, Eko Atlantic City*







more videos:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Iconic Towers - Victoria Island*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Trinity Towers*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*La Definition, Eko Atlantic City*











B_Enkay said:


> GROUNDBREAKING – La Definition, Eko Atlantic City, Lagos
> 
> I just came across this video on ITB's youtube page. It seems to be a residential tower called 'La Definition'. Strange name, Lol. I'm surprised I never really came across this project until today.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

builder360 said:


> New project coming to eko atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Raydos said:


> has anyone heard of this new development in Eko Atlantic? It's named "Lady Marina Tower"
> Said to be over 200 metres tall (not confirmed)
> I stumbled upon it on Instagram![


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

What about the 2 metro lines that have been built for ages? When are they gonna open ? Has the work began?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eko Atlantic Update*








Raydos said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eko Atlantic Update*



Raydos said:


> Boats has been launched in The Eko Atlantic Marina district!
> 
> People can now get a boat cruise here now!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ocean Front | A & A Tower | Mixed-Use | 19F*


















Raydos said:


> More


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eko Atlantic Update*




Jakepor said:


>


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Urban Living | U/C *

Type of Development : Residential

Developer : Urban Shelter Limited

Date of Completion : September 2022


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Diamed Diagnostic Center | U/C*

Type of Development : Health Facility 

Developers : Diamed Centre Limited

Date of Completion : 2023


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*La Definition | U/C *

Type of Development : Mixed Use

Developer : Total E & P Nigeria Limited

Date of Completion : 2023


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Platinum Gate Estate | U/C *

Type of Development : Mixed-use

Developer : Femab Properties Limited

Date of Completion : ??


----------



## Ijebuboy (May 5, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> *New U.S. Consulate General in the Eko Atlantic area*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Altona | U/C*

Type of Development: Residential

Developer : AbigailMicheal Ltd 

Date of Completion : 2021


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Lagos Airport Hilton Hotel | ??*

Type of Development: Hotel 

Developer : Quits Hospitality Limited 

Date of Completion : 2023


----------



## Jakepor (Mar 14, 2018)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Dover (Office Tower) Court | U/C*
> 
> Type of Development : Office
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Construction of 'Largest U.S. Consulate in the World' commences in Lagos, Nigeria.


















Construction of 'Largest U.S. Consulate in the World' commences in Lagos, Nigeria


The ground-breaking ceremony for construction of the new Consulate was performed on Thursday, 31 March 2022, by Lagos State Governor Babajide Sanwo-Olu, U.S. Ambassador to Nigeria Mary Beth Leonard and U.S. Consul General Claire Pierangelo. When completed, it will be the largest U.S. Consulate...




www.constructafrica.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lagos | Falomo Towers*













Jakepor said:


> FLASH: Governor of Lagos State, Mr Jide Sanwoolu today performed the Ground Breaking & Turning of the Sod Ceremony of the Falomo Towers situated at the Former Falomo Shopping Complex. A joint Venture between Lagos State Govt and Afriland Plc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lagos | The Nexus*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TM HighGardens*












Jakepor said:


> Ground breaking ceremony was few days ago, however work already started on the foundations.
> Source


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Marina District | Azuri Peninsula*













Jakepor said:


> *Looks like work has commenced on phase 2*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ocean Front | A & A Tower 
















*




Jakepor said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ocean City*





















































































Ocean City NG


Ocean City NG




www.oceancityng.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eko Atlantic City *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Talent City / Alaro City








*



































































Talent City Lagos


Creating an innovative city and community designed for the future of work




www.jll-mena.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lekki Free Trade Zone*











Jakepor said:


> Asia Africa International FZE is an automobile assembly company registered as a Free Zone Enterprise in the Lekki Free Zone SWQ in 2015.
> 
> The Free Zone Enterprise engages in Vehicle assembly with a standard Completely Knocked Down (CKD) Kit automatic production line with full capacity to produce 4000 units per year, and also trades in Auto Spare Parts. Their products include: Dump Trucks, Tractors, Cargo Trucks, Higer Bus and so on.





LaoTze said:


> ▲ Office building
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LaoTze said:


> *source*





LaoTze said:


> *source*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Dangote Industries HQ*










Jakepor said:


>


----------

